

Dropbox CEO Drew Houston Opens The Door To Samsung’s Competitors - iProject
http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/27/dropbox-ceo-drew-houston-opens-the-door-to-samsungs-competitors-wed-love-to-work-with-you/

======
unwind
Today's TechCrunch whine: they should know that it's spelled the "Apple II"; I
failed to understand what the "Apple 2 phase" referred to until they explained
it.

~~~
lclarkmichalek
It must be pretty good reporting if that's the worst thing in the article.

~~~
unwind
Heh, yeah, but I didn't claim it to be the worst thing.

It was the first thing that annoyed me enough to sort of start questioning
"why am I reading this?". Then I sort of re-realized the source (a site with
"tech" in its name) and got annoyed, so I quit reading and went back here to
... whine. :)

------
rplnt
It's really confusing to have capitalized title with name that is also a verb
(and the surname being a city name didn't help). I had to read it several
times before it clicked.

> Dropbox CEO Drew Houston to Samsung’s competitors:

would be much better.

~~~
logn
Since "Drew Houston" is an appositive and not essential information (there's
only one CEO of Dropbox), the name can be surrounded by commas (or even
omitted) which adds further clarity:

> Dropbox CEO, Drew Houston, to Samsung’s competitors

~~~
hkmurakami
That sentence structure works well in a paragraph but I think it affects the
flow of the phrase negatively when used in a title. (imo)

I abuse the <noun>, <appositive>, structure heavily in my own prose :)

------
dfrey
It's very shrewd/dishonest to say that your company is in its Apple ][ phase.
It leads the audience to believe that in the future, you will be as successful
as Apple is today.

